# Florida Panhandle Area 7/4-11 or 7/11-18



## Dana96 (Jun 5, 2015)

Florida Panhandle- Destin/Ft. Walton/Panama City
Looking for either July 4-11 or July 11-18, my weeks are a little flexible.
Would prefer oceanview but, it something comes available I will absolutely consider something different.
Sleeps 5 would be perfect.
Please e-mail via bbs.


----------



## needhelp (Jun 13, 2015)

*4days in Panhandle in late July*

Looking for a 2+ bedroom/ 2+ bath.  Need to sleep 8


----------

